# Whats up with Postmates?



## Pgolias (Dec 29, 2016)

Lately Postmates has been really bad for me, I notice they're not even advertising anymore in Craiglist. Are they shutting down? Back in Octomber/November I was averaging around $9-$12 per delivery. 3 weeks ago I did 11 deliveries and made $142.00, now Im lucky if i get 3 deliveries a day. In contrast working for Uber Eats is very unsatisfying, did 13 delivs for them yesterday and made $66, not good.
10 mile deliv with Uber I made $12.95, 10 miles with postamtes $23-$25 with out tip.


----------



## Pgolias (Dec 29, 2016)

Yesterday 12/30/16
14 deliveries UberEats = $79.81 AVG= ($5.70)
6 deliveries PM = $59.85 AVG= ($9.98) and still counting, not all tips have come in yet.
I wish PM had the Volume that UberEats has.


----------



## Enchantress954 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm in Orlando and Ubereats seems to be doing a lot better than PM in general. I had 0 pings for PM and did 5 for uber, but still not good. Today 1 pm and no Uber so far. I'd like to think that by mid January they'll both start picking up, but I'm not holding my breat. When we first launched pm in late October it was nonstop busy, that only lasted about a month though. I'm fortunate that I don't depend on this solely to survive since my husband pays most of the bills, but for those of you who are single and have to have rent, utilities, food, etc I'm really hoping they pick up for you soon.


----------



## Pgolias (Dec 29, 2016)

Enchantress954 said:


> I'm in Orlando and Ubereats seems to be doing a lot better than PM in general. I had 0 pings for PM and did 5 for uber, but still not good. Today 1 pm and no Uber so far. I'd like to think that by mid January they'll both start picking up, but I'm not holding my breat. When we first launched pm in late October it was nonstop busy, that only lasted about a month though. I'm fortunate that I don't depend on this solely to survive since my husband pays most of the bills, but for those of you who are single and have to have rent, utilities, food, etc I'm really hoping they pick up for you soon.


I agree, UberEats does have way more volume then PM, and doing deliveries for Uber is way easier then PM, but ystd I'm working both Uber/PM at the same time, So i get this order from PM for a 7 eleven delivery, Its for one 20 oz Coke $1.99, I drive half mile for the p/u and half mile for the delivery, I'm thinking this is a $4.00 job, I swipe finish and I see $12.60 I made on a half mile dropoff. Still cant figure this one out.


----------



## sagaz99 (Nov 18, 2016)

Pgolias said:


> I agree, UberEats does have way more volume then PM, and doing deliveries for Uber is way easier then PM, but ystd I'm working both Uber/PM at the same time, So i get this order from PM for a 7 eleven delivery, Its for one 20 oz Coke $1.99, I drive half mile for the p/u and half mile for the delivery, I'm thinking this is a $4.00 job, I swipe finish and I see $12.60 I made on a half mile dropoff. Still cant figure this one out.


You'd rarely see anything with those earings on uber. Last night, I picked up Wendy's drive thru nuggets and fries for a total of $2.99. I drove less than two miles. The payout was $6.33. She even tipped me $2.75. I was shocked about that one. She paid more than 3x the cost of her food. Sometimes I wonder what the customers are thinking.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pgolias said:


> I agree, UberEats does have way more volume then PM, and doing deliveries for Uber is way easier then PM, but ystd I'm working both Uber/PM at the same time, So i get this order from PM for a 7 eleven delivery, Its for one 20 oz Coke $1.99, I drive half mile for the p/u and half mile for the delivery, I'm thinking this is a $4.00 job, I swipe finish and I see $12.60 I made on a half mile dropoff. Still cant figure this one out.


It was prob blitzing.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

sagaz99 said:


> You'd rarely see anything with those earings on uber. Last night, I picked up Wendy's drive thru nuggets and fries for a total of $2.99. I drove less than two miles. The payout was $6.33. She even tipped me $2.75. I was shocked about that one. She paid more than 3x the cost of her food. Sometimes I wonder what the customers are thinking.


A lot of these PM users might have "free deliveries."


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Have you been signing up on the schedule? It has been real inconsistent for me lately, either real good or 1-2 orders. I haven't been signing up lately, wondering if it makes much of a difference with the priority dispath


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I want to get on the schedule but I run UE and PM at the same time and shut down PM whenever I get a UE order. Been on UE much more than I like to lately due to PM being inconsistent


----------

